# One spot open for offshore trip this weekend



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

25' boat we have three, need one more. Fishing all day Friday, Saturday and half day Sunday...

Pm me if you are interested, fun safe group. The weather is shaping up nice we will target AJ, maybe tuna, state snapper, dorado, ling...


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

4th found, thanks for all the interest. I will definitely keep all of you updated as we need a fourth and maybe a fourth and fifth when we upgrade boats next month!!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Tight lines to you, I'll be out there this weekeng too with a friend of mine.


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

PasadenaMan said:


> Tight lines to you, I'll be out there this weekeng too with a friend of mine.


Same to you! What's your boat name? I'll b on 16...


----------

